# What's in your CD player, on your MP3 player



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

We've had a thread like this a long time ago but with all the new folks I thought it would be interesting to see what kind of music everyone listens to.

Artists on my MP3 player, plugged into the aux input in my truck stereo:

ACDC
Aerosmith
Alan Jackson
Allman Brothers
Bob Seiger
Boston
CCR
Charlie Daniels 
Charlie Pride
Creed
Don Williams
Eagles (Lots of Eagles)
Eric Clapton
George Jones (O yea)
George Strait
Georgia Satellites 
Glen Campbell
Henson Carghill
Johnny Cash
Judds
Kansas
Kenny Rogers
Little Feet
Lynard Skynard
Marshal Tucker Band
Merle Haggard
Nickleback
Rascal Flatts
Reba
Saliva
Styx
O' Brother where art thou sound track (Yea I know)
Stevie Ray Vaughan (Lots and Lots of SRV)
Willie Nelson


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Korn
Jason Aldean
George Jones
Hank Jr.
Limp Bizicut
Marlyon Manson
Theory of a Deadman
Buck Cherry
Nickel Back
Colt Ford
Fuel 
Seether
Creed
Willie
Waylon
Charlie Daniels
Brooks & Dunn
Ozzy
Few others


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

randy rogers band
whiskey myers
colt ford
willie
waylon
jason aldean
nine inch nails
megadeath
metalica
jason boland
roger creager
george strait and jones
eli young band
to many to list


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Miley Cirrus and Taylor Swift.

Gotta get it back from my 7 year old daughter....lol


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Three Days Grace - Life starts now, 

pretty good disc, yea no mp3 yet


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Paula Abdual.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Picked up the Jay-Z Blueprint 3. Pretty good...

Metallica
Zac Brown Band
Colt Ford
Jason Aldean
Luke Bryan (Drinkin Beer, and Wasting Bullets!!!!) :rockn:
lots more....


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Disturbed
Korn


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Alot of the Texas & Red Dirt Type stuff like-
Stoney Larue
Cross Canadian Ragweed
Wade Bowen
Roger Creager
Jason Boland
Cory Morrow
Randy Rogers 
etc.....
Alot of Country stuff like-
George Strait (especially his old stuff like Chill of an Early Fall, Amarillo By Morning etc.)
George Jones
Rodney Crowell
Gary Stewart
Wilie Nelson
Waylon Jennings
David Alan Coe
Keith Whitley
Hank Jr.
And then I have plenty of
Metallica
Rob Zombie
Pantera
Megadeth
Iron Maiden
Nirvana
Pearl Jam
Foo Fighters
Red Hot Chilipeppers
Godsmack
Sublime
Alice in Chains
Motley Crue
Guns N' Roses
Van Halen
also have alot of The Dave Matthews Band
Etc.......
And then what I got schooled early in life on (by my Dad) 
Lyrnrd Skynryd
Marshall Tucker Band
ZZ Top
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Led Zeppelin
The Eagles
Pink Floyd
The Who
Bob Seger
ACDC
Rush
etc......

And it really depends on what kind of a mood I am in as to what I am actually listening to. If I am cruising home off of grave yards a Stevie Ray instrumental like 'Lenny' or 'Riviera Paradise' is on, If I am going to work I can usually have a bit of road rage and need people to move out of my way so the choice may be something like Metallica 'Kill Em' All', If it is gonna be a long night of drinkin' it may start with Stoney Larue 'Oklahoma Breakdown' and by the time the nights over turn to 'Single Again' or 'Empty Glass' by Gary Stewart.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

And I just thought I had diversity in my MP3 player.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I havent been able to remove the new Lamb of God cd "Wrath" from my truck player since I purchased it..


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I just can't get enough Jamey Johnson. 6 months and I listen to it almost everyday. 

I don't know what it is, it never gets old to me. I will venture to say the album has a touch of every classic country sound that was ever made, well pretty much every sound.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I can't belive no one has made a crack about my response yet... haha...

My real list is too long to list. Pretty much everything except EMO and REALLY ANGRY metal are on it.

From David Allen Coe & CDB to BB King & Albert Collins & Sachmoe to Lady GaGa.... yeah... I'm diversified.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I was going to say something about Paula Abdul but I figured to each his own......now about Lady Gaga?????


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

RDs Neighbor said:


> I just can't get enough Jamey Johnson. 6 months and I listen to it almost everyday.
> 
> I don't know what it is, it never gets old to me. I will venture to say the album has a touch of every classic country sound that was ever made, well pretty much every sound.


 
I agree, Great CD.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I've got nearly 29 Gb on my Ipod so far....and adding just about everyday.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> I was going to say something about Paula Abdul but I figured to each his own......now about Lady Gaga?????


haha... Bad Romance... I can't stop listening to it for some reason. Must be the catchy tune... :greddy2:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Currently in my cd player is a cd i burned with mostly august burns red tracks. there's some parkway drive on it, all that remains and some haste the day.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Listening to some Rage against the Machine...

Hey Phree, Check out "Through the eyes of the Dead"... Me Likey. I can send you a link if you wish.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Mostly country and classic rock. I cant remember what all is on there. Here is some of it.

Jason Aldean
Luke Bryan
Lady Antebellum
Garth Brooks
CDB
David Allan Coe

Drillers, is the new Luke Bryan CD as good as his last one? I think I am gonna buy it and now since some people have mentioned it I think I am gonna buy the Jamey Johnson CD.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Paula Abdual.


:greddy2:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

KMKjr said:


> :greddy2:


He's a Cold Hearted Snake. :bigok:

Straight up now tell me....









LMAO!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> He's a Cold Hearted Snake. :bigok:
> 
> Straight up now tell me....
> 
> ...


Hey, I'd buy her a drink (not like she needs another) and it's not her, just her music thats a little light in the loafers......unless back when I was 12!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Dead by Wednesday....

http://www.myspace.com/deadbywednesday

Awesome stuff:rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

these guys are from around my area and some friend of mine.. texas country and southern rock


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

MUDVAYNE!!!!!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

bruiser quad said:


> MUDVAYNE!!!!!


 
X2 ^^

Static X


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Pantera


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> He's a Cold Hearted Snake. :bigok:
> 
> Straight up now tell me....
> 
> ...


Thanks Jon, now I have that dam song stuck in my head.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

What about opposites attract?

Lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

SYSTEM of a DOWN on my Jango.com radio


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

Disturbed.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

JOB FOR A COWBOY...:rockn:

I needed blast beats after the night I had.


----------

